# MSI H310M PRO-M2 Plus mit DD4 3200Mhz RAM sinnvoll bzw. möglich?



## Fragenheini (10. Januar 2021)

Moin liebe Leute,
ich bin bei der Recherche nach einem neuen PC auf folgendes Gerät gestoßen:
DCL24.DE Bolt RGB, Intel i9-9900 bis 8x 5 Ghz Turbo, Gaming PC mit Core™ i9 Prozessor, 32 GB RAM, 500 GB SSD, 2000 GB HDD, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060, 6 GB | MediaMarkt

Wirkt auf mich wie ein sehr gute abgestimmtes Gerät zum "günstigen" Preis (zumindest bei der derzeitigen Lage).

Mich stört nur, dass dort folgendes Mainboard eingebaut ist:
MSI H310M PRO-M2 Plus

Nun habe ich mal recherchiert und gesehen, dass dieses Board nur bis 2666MHz unterstützt. Verbaut ist aber DDR4 mit 3200MHz.
Das ist dann doch Quatsch, oder? Bzw. meine Frage ist:
Wie schnell ist dann der Speicher? Ist der auf 2666MHz begrenzt oder kann ich mit mehr Leistung rechnen?

Und gibts bei dem Gerät einen anderen Haken, den ich nicht sehe?

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2021)

Quatsch wäre das RAM, wenn es den PC nennenswert teurer macht. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, DDR4-3000 oder 3200er-RAM ist oftmals nicht teurer als DDR3-2666&co. Es kann sein, dass es zwar nicht auf 3200 MHz läuft, aber es stört auch nicht. Die CPU ist sowieso auf DDR4-2666 ausgelegt, und soweit ich weiß bringt es bei Intel so gut wie keinen Vorteil, wenn das RAM schneller ist, jedenfalls nicht in Games.

Haken: Der einzige Haken ist, dass ich den Laden nicht kenne (der PC kommt ja nicht direkt von MediaMarkt).


----------



## Fragenheini (10. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2021)

Fragenheini schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!



Hier hab ich was gefunden: https://www.computerbase.de/2020-05...tel-core-i9-9900k-amd-ryzen-9-3900x-ram-oc/2/   bei einem 9900K (!) sind es ca 15% mehr FPS, aber auch nur dann, wenn man bewusst in 720p spielt, also ein einer sehr geringen Auflösung. D.h. mit einem guten Board könnten es mehr FPS sein - aber dann wäre halt der PC teurer   und auf keinen Fall schadet das "zu schnelle" RAM.

Der Test erfolgte mit mehreren Games, mal sind es etwas mehr als 15%, mal weniger. Das muss man dann so deuten: in 720P schafft der PC dann zB mit DDR4-3200 eher 75 FPS als nur 70 FPS. Das bringt aber nur dann was, wenn die Grafikkarte sowieso in der Lage wäre, locker die 75 FPS dann auch bei höheren Details und Full-HD oder gar WQHD zu erreichen.


----------

